# Men from Maine



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Another batch of pictures from Sundays trip to the beach. Oakly is teaching Caue how to model on the rocks. Caue also got to try his hand at handling the nice salty sticks. (Sorry I don't know how to do the pixilation to hide Caue's excitement of posing next to his big brother  )


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Uh oh, watch out Oakley, little brother is going to give you a run for your money with the big sticks!

Rob, you must be busting buttons with pride, they are just stunning!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

(there you go, all fixed)


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

You neutered Caue!:lol:


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Carraig said:


> You neutered Caue!:lol:


lol! That's just funny. Great pics Rob... looks like Caue is really taking to those big salty sticks!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## GCD129 (Oct 15, 2007)

LOL Carraig! Its amazing what you can hide with a little pixilation.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

mylissyk said:


> (there you go, all fixed)


 Thanks. Now we can keep this site G-Rated.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

2 very handsome boys that are in Maine......I agree... Oakley is going to get a run for his money as far as the sticks go....


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

Those are two handsome boys. Looks like they had fun.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

How close is that beach, Rob? Maybe next time we're in Maine we could visit it for a real Maine stick to take home.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

my eyes! lol

looks like they are fitting in together quite nicely.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

They just look so handsome Rob! I bet you couldnt be more happy


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Carraig said:


> You neutered Caue!:lol:


I think she actually completely demasculinated him!! I guess Rob ended up with one of those controlling female dogs after all!


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> (Sorry I don't know how to do the pixilation to hide Caue's excitement of posing next to his big brother  )


i would never have seen that if you hadn't mentioned it! thanks! :yuck: lol nice photos otherwise


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Oaklys Dad said:


> (Sorry I don't know how to do the pixilation to hide Caue's excitement of posing next to his big brother  )


Don't worry, Rob, as he gets older he will grow a "_furry pocket for his red rocket"_ :

I am cracking up while reading this thread...oh my goodness!!!!! I had to scroll down a little to see what you were talking about since I couldn't see anything at first :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl:


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

gold'nchocolate said:


> Don't worry, Rob, as he gets older he will grow a "_furry pocket for his red rocket"_ :
> :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl:


 
stop, stop....I can't laugh anymore.I'm out of Depends.


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Love to see the boys out having fun together. They look so happy...


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

I didn't see the red rocket at first either....rob, they are gorgeous! :curtain:


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Those two are just stunning, great pictures, not looking at the red rocket




























 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal
*


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Great looking boys! Caue, put that thing away, buddy!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Very handsome boys and looks like Caue looks like he is going to give Oakly a run for his money on the rock posing and stick pickup.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

great pics of them Rob, and I wouldn't have noticed the rocket either until you mentioned it, but you do know that little pixalation trick can work the other way............hmmmmm.....................no I wont................could have been though.


----------



## Scorpio118 (Jul 9, 2007)

Poor Caue.......... hee hee hee...........

I PERSONALLY LIKE THE FIRST PICTURE BETTER!!!!! :

THOSE ARE GREAT PICS!!! LUCKY PUPS!!!!!


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

Great pictures!!!! They sure look like they've settled in together nicely and are looking forward to adventures!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes they are beautiful. Great shots!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Oakly sure is showing him the ropes. And I think Caue REALLY likes posing on the rock


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Men from Maine are hot, hot, hot!!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

*Caue is the man!!!!*



Carraig said:


> stop, stop....I can't laugh anymore.I'm out of Depends.


:bowrofl: :jester: :bowrofl:

It's a good thing that Caue isn't visiting at my house right now...Sasha started her first heat last week. Luckily, my 2 males don't have a clue as to what is happening in their own house...DUH!!!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

what gorgeous boys! I'm so jealous, we need a beach in SE Indiana!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Two are Great...I still wanna see the Three of you strolling down the street! Or along the Beach! Or in the Woods! Love the two Boys...Give them a Scritch from us, K?


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

LMAO... I totally didn't see it either!!!! The boys look FANTASTIC!!! Seriously, Caue looks to be living THE life now!!!

Rob... now the site can be G-Rated again huh... :scratchch wouldn't you have to replace your first pic hehehe :311taunt-


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Looks like Caue is taking well to the rough life you guys have up there in Maine! Great pictures, I wouldn't change a thing, if he has it, he can flaunt it!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Great photos! They look like they are real pals


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Poor Caue,he can't even go to the bathroom,anymore!.
Great pictures!.
I love their martingale collars,where did you get them,from?.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Great pictures Rob!


----------



## Oaklys Uncle (Jan 19, 2008)

Great pictures Rob.
i showed em to Spencer and he's a little apprehensive about having ANOTHeR humping cousin.
geeez...will it ever end?

It'll be good to get the gang out in the back field and down to the river...if the snow ever ends.

are Alpha negotiations ongoing ?


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Gorgeous! What beautiful boys you have!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Oaklys Uncle said:


> Great pictures Rob.
> i showed em to Spencer and he's a little apprehensive about having ANOTHeR humping cousin.
> geeez...will it ever end?
> 
> ...


Yes the negotiations are ongoing but they seem to be going well. Tonight I dumped all of Oakly's half eaten marrow bones on the floor and though they have both been trying to figure out which one is the "best" one there have been no fights. It has been fun to watch the battle between Caue's city street smarts play out with Oakly's Yankee ingenuity. :


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Love that last picture!


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

awesome picture's rob!!! looks like they are really enjoying eachother.

that first picture is too funny!! LOL

Debbie & mason


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

They are both so gorgeous Rob. Can't wait until winter is over so that we can see pictures every monday of the weekend activities. Even though you are doing great posting now. LOL


----------

